# Kung si Snow White may Prince Charming...



## urjustasadsong12

Hello, I've been listening to the song "Ako" by RJ Jimenez and I've been wondering what the lyrics mean. This is the beginning of the chorus:

"Kung si Snow White may Prince Charming
At si Darna ay may sidekick na Ding
Si Adan ay may Eba, Florante may Laura
Si Malakas may Maganda"

I got the lyrics from this site:

www[dot]lyricsmode[dot]com/lyrics/r/rj_jimenez/ako[dot]html

Any help you can give me is appreciated, I really don't know what any of the song means (except the few English phrases). Thanks!


----------



## niernier

Hello urjustasadsong12,

This is my translation:



urjustasadsong12 said:


> "Kung si Snow White may Prince Charming
> If Snow White has Prince Charming
> At si Darna ay may sidekick na Ding
> And Darna has Ding as her sidekick
> Si Adan ay may Eba, Florante may Laura
> Adam has Eve, Florante has Laura
> I bet you know who Adam and Eve are but Florante and Laura are characters  coming from a literary work(a poem) by a Filipino poet named Francisco Balagtas.
> Si Malakas may Maganda"
> Malakas has Maganda. (OR if we force to translate this, The Strong One has the Beautiful One)
> Malakas(strong) and Maganda(beautiful) are characters coming from a Philippine legend.  If I remember it correctly, they were born from a bamboo stalk but I don't know the rest of the story. If it interests you, then try google.


----------



## urjustasadsong12

Thanks so much niernier! Your explanation helped a lot.


----------

